

LastPass 3.0 Is Here: New Design, New Features - chaz
http://blog.lastpass.com/2013/11/lastpass-30-is-here-new-design-new.html

======
pwman
This was quite an experience for us here at LastPass utilizing multiple UI/UX
design firms, splitting them between products and attempting to land new UI/UX
experiences all at the same time. If anyone has questions or thoughts on it
we're all ears.

~~~
nickv
This looks great! The Chrome plug-in is much nicer/more modern and the
autofill is very nice.

Only thing I noticed so far (and its a bit of a 'nit') is that the icons are
not retina/high-res so they look really pixelated on my Macbook Pro Retina...

------
welder
The one feature I was waiting for:

* support for dynamic JavaScript single-page apps (Backbone.js, Angular.js, etc)

Thanks for fixing it!

